# 400gph aquatop



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a 55g tank. Can I use an aquatop powerhead to circulate the water or will 400gph be too much current? What if I added a 3" diffuser with a polishing pad inside? Would it still be able to create a current that will stop poop from building up on the sand?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a 550 on my 75 and it's just fine. You could probably get away with a little more, but 400 certainly isn't too much.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

Okay, so I can run it with no diffuser?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

delta5 said:


> Okay, so I can run it with no diffuser?


Well, what type of fish do you have in the tank? It should be ok in most cases tho.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

And with the polishing pad it might not be enough to stir up detritus.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yellow labs, acei, common pleco, tiger barbs, platies, and mollies.

I'm going to replace the pleco with a bristlenose, tiger barbs, platies, and mollies are going to a different tank next month.

I have it at the back pointing towards the other side of the tank. From left to right of tank. the tiger barbs are a lot more active with it. Should I let it run 24/7 or have it shut off with my lights?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

delta5 said:


> Yellow labs, acei, common pleco, tiger barbs, platies, and mollies.
> 
> I'm going to replace the pleco with a bristlenose, tiger barbs, platies, and mollies are going to a different tank next month.
> 
> I have it at the back pointing towards the other side of the tank. From left to right of tank. the tiger barbs are a lot more active with it. Should I let it run 24/7 or have it shut off with my lights?


Ya, you need to get those tiger barbs and live bearers out of there soon! BN plecos are nice, but they pretty much only eat green algae.

My mbuna really seem to like the water movement so you should be fine with 400GPH. What kind of filter do you have on this tank. I have mine right next to my canister's spray bar so the clean water is pushed through the tank. The canister intake is the opposite side of the tank creating good circulation and hopefully stirring up some poo along the way. 

I run my circ pump 24/7 because it is basically the only source of oxygenation in the tank. If you have another source you can cut it off at night with your lights. I know many ppl that do that and many that run them 24/7.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a C-206 can, and an aquaclear 50.

Far left is the powerhead, next to it is the C-206 intake, Center right is the 200w heater, then the C-206 outlet, and then far right is the AQ50.

On both filters I replaced the carbon with more media rings/balls.

Here are some photos. http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/membe ... ost1860689


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

delta5 said:


> I have a C-206 can, and an aquaclear 50.
> 
> Far left is the powerhead, next to it is the C-206 intake, Center right is the 200w heater, then the C-206 outlet, and then far right is the AQ50.
> 
> ...


Might consider moving the powerhead to the other side since it might be pushing debris away from the canister intake. I dunno, just a thought.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'll prob switch the intake and outtake around. Powerhead on the other side just creates to much havoc on the plants. One of the labs already decided one of the plants in the middle is not a good spot and is digging it up lol. They're so much fun to watch.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Are they live plants? Live plants are tough with mbuna. I suggest only putting anubias or java fern in with them attached to rocks.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

All live plants.


----------



## reflexhunter2 (Sep 12, 2014)

I run one on a 29g with no problems, keeps the tank clean.


----------

